# anthracite coal question



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay I shud know this, but my question is this. will using anthracite coal put off a good smoke plume while burning. Or wil Bituminus coal smoke more.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Pheobe Snow's clothes are bright and white, for she rides the road of Anthracite" 

Anthricite is cleaner burning and produces less smoke. 

If ya want's dark black smoke, put a couple of chunks of rubber tire in the firebox... but you will have to really scrub the flues between each run and probably have to provide gas masks for your neighbor's.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That is a nice ryhme to keep in mind the differences between anthracite and bituminous.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

I personally like a mixture of 'two-stroke', Welsh steam coal to keep it alight and some anthracite grains for heat.....both minimal clinker buildup. I got a small supply of anthracite grains from Ron Brown 15 years ago.......he and Marie had a stove that ran on it and he was up to his ankles in the stuff.
DM-K
Ottawa


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Coal firing master, Yves Guillaume, at Diamondhead, adds a small bit of bituminous coal, just for the effect...




Now you know why we have to silence the motel smoke detectors.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

As shown by Tom's video above, Yves "Coal Coctail" makes a nice plume. I've used just "Kentucky Lump" to fire my Annette and the consequences were significant. Smoke it did, it smelled good too, but it also clinkered up and the flues had to be cleaned after the run. 

This year at Diamondhead, I'm going to try to replicate Yves "Coal Coctail" [Yves won't disclose his recipe.] using smaller and fewer lumps of bituminous. Hopefully I'll get a nice plume and nice aroma without the clinkers and plugged up flues. 

Also, I've offered some of my Kentucky Lump to Yves for comparison. We'll see how it works. If we do our jobs well, the plumes may show up on my video. 

Regards, 

Will


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I will bring some Pocahontas (WVa steam coal) with me to DH. It is a low-tar coal that we use in 1 1/2" scale steamers that produces a nice smoke and odor. Don't know how suitable it is for our small engines, but perhaps someone would be willing to give it a try. 

Larry


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 05 Jan 2012 08:14 AM 
Maybe I will bring some Pocahontas (WVa steam coal) with me to DH. It is a low-tar coal that we use in 1 1/2" scale steamers that produces a nice smoke and odor. Don't know how suitable it is for our small engines, but perhaps someone would be willing to give it a try. 

Larry 

Larry, I'll give it a try if I get this buttoned up in time.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm down. After a few IPAs I'll try anything.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought some Bituminous coal on Ebay yesterday. Not cheap but what the heck. Engines are not cheap either.
We have some Coal fired Pizza Oven palces here here in Houston that use Antracite. They sell some at a price also.
With Coles welsh and the bituminous and thracite, shud be able to replicate The cocktail.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone interested in this Pocahontas, it is available in 50# bags via UPS from; 

City Coal Yard 
Brazil, IN 47834 
812-448-8128 

Ask for Pauline or David Wise. They are experienced selling to live steamers. 

Dave, Tom--I already filled a plastic baggie, ready to go. If you guys mix this with your other stuff, we can market it as "DH Blend". 

Larry


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the Anthricite sold on eBay. Better have a good flue brush & a drill to ream the crud out of the stack.[/b]


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

....Or have Dick Van **** nearby. Chim-Chiminey Cha Roo!


----------

